# MAJEK ILLUSION PROS AND CONS



## Gulfcoast13 (Mar 10, 2010)

I am currently in the market for a majek illusion and have one in mind and just wanted to hear the reviews on them from owners or people who have been on them. Its 22.9 feet long and has a 200hp optimax pushing her....
Thanks for your help!!!!!

Also I am looking to let my 22' Gulf Coast go if you or anyone you know is interseted..


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Pros - Built very well by a great company, very shallow, nice boat
Cons - Very rough ride

Speed is ok, I wouldn't call it good or bad...


----------



## njacob (May 21, 2004)

pm me some details on your gulf coast


----------



## o_brother (Jul 26, 2007)

The only draw back I have on mine is its rough in rough water. Other than that, I have no complaints at all. That 200hp should get you between 45 and 50 mph depending on the prop and load. Stays on plain at low rpms. Very dry ride...

Mike


----------



## texedd (Mar 25, 2008)

pros: runs very shallow, but the key is it gets up very shallow as well....very stable, extremely dry, handles like a v--turns well and if you run a round eared prop she will back up well for a tunnel...lots of storage...builders are second to none with quality and customer service

cons: she is still a flat bottom, basically an RFL with some rails forward and some variable dead rise in the rear (makes her turn better, handle better and run a little faster), but its still a flat bottom....speed is avg, not good or bad as someone said, but that is with a 200, they are now letting you put more motor on it and TPWD has one with a 225 merc and it will hit 60 with a t-top---i have been in it.

overall, i love it, it handles well and is dry, and even though alot of these new cat boats will run shallow and fast, they wont float or get up where an illusion or RFL will...extremely dry, great fishing platform


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

hit the waves at an angle to smooth out the ride.once you learn 
how to drive it aint bad.ride in one.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

texedd said:


> pros: runs very shallow, but the key is it gets up very shallow as well....very stable, extremely dry, handles like a v--turns well and if you run a round eared prop she will back up well for a tunnel...lots of storage...builders are second to none with quality and customer service
> 
> cons: she is still a flat bottom, basically an RFL with some rails forward and some variable dead rise in the rear (makes her turn better, handle better and run a little faster), but its still a flat bottom....speed is avg, not good or bad as someone said, but that is with a 200, they are now letting you put more motor on it and TPWD has one with a 225 merc and it will hit 60 with a t-top---i have been in it.
> 
> overall, i love it, it handles well and is dry, and even though alot of these new cat boats will run shallow and fast, they wont float or get up where an illusion or RFL will...extremely dry, great fishing platform


X2.....He nailed it, no more to add here. Well said.


----------



## Rosharon Red (Mar 31, 2009)

Rail bird and texed nailed it..I have owned one for 4 years with an evinrude 200 and it performs well...bottom line it is a shallow water boat and no matter what you will give up something too get something...you can't go across aransas or corpus or baffin in high winds and expect to be smooth riding but that is not what you get the boat for but too say that you can not make it across in some bad stuff would be a lie but nothing nice.

The boat handles well in tight areas and does not slide; gets up in shallow(8") and drafts about the same..if you can draft you will get up unless you are in hard sand...gooD boat for the shallow water fisherman and again WELL MADE!!!


----------



## idlethru (Oct 11, 2007)

texedd and railbird X3...I fished out of mine from this past Thurs thru Sunday. It was blowing hard on all 4 days. I fished the front of Baffin, Rocky Slough, Spoils,... I had a 75 year old elderly man on the Friday which was the windiest day. you will learn how to run it in the rough stuff...very dry ride, draft extremely shallow. I have it rigged with a F150 TRP...it would go 45 wide open...now it will only go about 40, 41 after putting a casting platform on my burn bar.


----------



## champjj (Oct 22, 2006)

*I am selling mine!*

The one in my avatar is for sale. Has only 76 hrs on her and was built with all of the goodies. Have to let it go cheap. If you haven't made up your mind you might check this one out! PM me if you have any questions ...

And ... ALL of the reviews are accurate in my estimation. Only thing I will add is that when you get to where you are going you will love fishing out of this boat!


----------



## hbnicols (Feb 15, 2010)

I am looking for one. Tell me about it.
Howard 512-757-2210


----------



## idlethru (Oct 11, 2007)

champjj said:


> The one in my avatar is for sale. Has only 76 hrs on her and was built with all of the goodies. Have to let it go cheap. If you haven't made up your mind you might check this one out! PM me if you have any questions ...
> 
> And ... ALL of the reviews are accurate in my estimation. Only thing I will add is that when you get to where you are going you will love fishing out of this boat!


PM me the details...I have someone looking for an Illusion with a riser. Nice rig!


----------



## Rosharon Red (Mar 31, 2009)

I just bought another boat and have a 2007 for sale..well kept with tower pm for details...listed on 2cool also


----------

